# ThinkPad X220 Fan error



## balanga (Aug 16, 2019)

If anyone has a ThinkPad X220 and it keeps stopping with a Fan error, you may be interested in this cure



> You can use Esc + Delete shortcut while the screen is on the "Thinkpad" screen then, you'll see some random stuff that you probably won't understand, but put that all aside and just press Enter to start it up normally.



It worked for me.


----------

